# Watchdog Task Manager



## droidmyme (Apr 11, 2012)

By developer Zomut. I've looked at the description, and read the reviews. It seems like a beastmode app for task management

tapatalkn on yo b**Bt **a**


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Its a good app to have. I use it with CPU spy and better battery stats to keep battery use under control. It basicly just alerts you when apps decide to go rouge. 
Sent from my Gummified DX


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

task managers are FUD, ever since 2.2 they have been built into the OS.


----------



## droidmyme (Apr 11, 2012)

Gman said:


> task managers are FUD, ever since 2.2 they have been built into the OS.


Fud?

tapatalkn on yo a** foo.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Its not really a task killer. It just let's you know when apps start eating up a set amount of CPU. Facebook for example sometimes likes to start consuming 75%+ of CPU and this starts chewing up battery. You can kill tasks with it but its not used to just randomly kill all apps.

Sent from my Gummified DX


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Fear Uncertainty and Doubt - Android starting with 2.2 handles that within the OS. Task killers and killing tasks has potential to actually have more wear on your battery than without. You can get the same function and battery stats/graph/history with System Panel if you would like to peak at those stats, but to be honest, ever since GB, I haven't even worried about that and just let her rip without.


droidmyme said:


> Fud?
> 
> tapatalkn on yo a** foo.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

It is true that android is pretty good at handling its system but I have had a few times where it let apps chew up CPU for more than an hour after I got a notification and in one case it ran for almost 3 hours before android killed it. The problem with the system is that it kills apps by least priority and not system use. If that was the case it would end up killing apps you are currently running


----------



## droidmyme (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah. I guess Android does pretty good overall with task management. I just use a built in task manager with the GO Launcher. Sometimes it helps to clear up some space when the phone is feeling a little slow. Mainly, this is how I use it

tapatalkn on yo a** foo.


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

Regarding task managers and killing apps and all that great stuff:

First things first, the RAM is there to be used. Android is a linux-based OS, and unlike Windows, it is OK to use more RAM. That's what it's there for, to be used.

When an app is moved to the background and isn't running (so not when you're listening to music or something of that nature), Android freezes the application, similar to suspending your Linux box. When you return to the app, it picks up right where you left off.

If you kill an application, the next time you use it, it has to start from scratch instead of picking up where you left off. That means instead of you just opening the app, the OS has to fully start the application, thereby using more CPU, and in turn, more battery.

As was stated above, 2.2+ has become much smarter about the way the phone's RAM is managed.

I'm not sure how clear I am with this, but if you do some Googling, I'm sure you'll come across some great posts from the major Android blogs that can make more sense of this for you.

tl;dr: Task manager/killer = bad for phone and battery, Android 2.2+ = great at managing itself.

And bee tee dubs, BadassBatteryStats is a fantastic way to check which apps may be sucking down major amounts of juice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to general. If you didn't develop the app yourself, it doesn't belong in Android Applications.


----------

